# When do they lose their puppy teeth?



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

Bo lost 2 of his front teeth yesterday. I've been singing " All I want for Christmas is my 2 front teeth" to him but he's not amused... LOL

Since he's a rescue, we have been guessing his age, I thought this might help me figure out if my age guess is correct.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

I believe it is around 4-5 months ??


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

They start to lose teeth around 4 months. But like humans, they can be very individual as far as "exactness." You can usually see the adult teeth right where the baby teeth fall out. And molars are the last to erupt, usually around 6 months.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

cvcraven said:


> Bo lost 2 of his front teeth yesterday. I've been singing " All I want for Christmas is my 2 front teeth" to him but he's not amused... LOL
> 
> Since he's a rescue, we have been guessing his age, I thought this might help me figure out if my age guess is correct.


The front teeth (incisors) are usually replaced at 4-5 months of age - the other teeth follow on and all the baby teeth should be gone by about six months or so. However, this is variable among individual dogs. Some dogs start at an earlier age, and some dogs go through the process in less time. So the actual age would always be an approximation.


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, we've been guessing 4 months old so that seems to be right on schedule...

Thanks!


----------



## Schnauzerlvr (May 20, 2008)

briteday said:


> They start to lose teeth around 4 months. But like humans, they can be very individual as far as "exactness." You can usually see the adult teeth right where the baby teeth fall out. And molars are the last to erupt, usually around 6 months.


My puppy is just hitting 9 wks old, I know I have a ways to go on teething, but is there something special I need to do to help him with his teeth loss, right now he just likes to playbite 24/7.. hes like the little enegizer bunny all 3lbs of killer in him..lol


----------



## DogMomma (May 22, 2008)

Wow... I have a lot to learn. 

They actually lose the teeth? Is that something I need to be on the lookout for?? My pup is 4mths.

I apologize if I sound naive... I'm new to all of this!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Yep, they lose their baby teeth just like humans do. 

With both of my dogs, I was lucky enough to find one of their lost teeth and able to save it.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Tilba was 4 mths on Monday & when I looked in her mouth this morning she had 2 new adult teeth on the top.


----------



## Schnauzerlvr (May 20, 2008)

DogMomma said:


> Wow... I have a lot to learn.
> 
> They actually lose the teeth? Is that something I need to be on the lookout for?? My pup is 4mths.
> 
> I apologize if I sound naive... I'm new to all of this!


No worries..I had the same reaction.. newbie here too..lol. But I must say I have had a blast with him so far.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

DogMomma said:


> Wow... I have a lot to learn.
> 
> They actually lose the teeth? Is that something I need to be on the lookout for?? My pup is 4mths.
> 
> I apologize if I sound naive... I'm new to all of this!


Yes your pup will eventually lose all of his or her puppy teeth.

Puppies have a tendency to swallow their teeth as they lose them - unlike children, who tend to spit them out. So you may not actually find them around as much as you would think. The evidence will often be the spaces left when they fall out.

Sometimes a puppy tooth will embed in a chew toy so it's a good idea to examine those toys regularly and if you find a tooth you can remove it. 

If you like to walk around the house in your bare feet, you should think about vacuuming a bit more often for the next two months. It's no fun to step on one of these little things - they are as sharp as a razor blade.

Occasionally one or more puppy teeth do not fall out. Your vet should be checking for this, but you should check for it as well. These retained puppy teeth should be extracted as soon as they are noticed because they can lead to problems with the positioning of the adult teeth. 

Get your pup familiar with you opening, handling and putting your finger in his mouth. That will make brushing his teeth easier later on.


----------



## DogMomma (May 22, 2008)

I'm glad I didn't sound too silly.  It's also comforting I'm not the only one.

Poly, thank you for all the info. One of my next questions was going to be about where I'd find them, so you beat me to it. I'm constantly vacuuming -- between the cats, my child and Sam -- so that won't be an adjustment. 

I really appreciate you taking the time to lay out all that info for me!!

j


----------

